# 1st snow of the season today!!! almost plowin time



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

this morning


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool property. I guess that's your plow truck?


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes it's my plow truck, road is 1500 feet and it does very well for 1100 bucks!!! looks like hell but ruuns well.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

woodsman;1094310 said:


> Yes it's my plow truck, road is 1500 feet and it does very well for 1100 bucks!!! looks like hell but ruuns well.


thats an awesome pic with the mountains in the background.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Is pic #2 the view from your house?


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

PrimoSR;1095701 said:


> Is pic #2 the view from your house?


from side of house... i have more i will post


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Mountains?? I only see a little hill.  

I am getting the itch real bad. Our weather has been unseasonably warm for us and I don't think I will push anything until the middle of November. We haven't even had frost around here let alone a hard freeze.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1096695 said:


> Mountains?? I only see a little hill.
> 
> I am getting the itch real bad. Our weather has been unseasonably warm for us and I don't think I will push anything until the middle of November. We haven't even had frost around here let alone a hard freeze.


Yes big hills for sure. I am at the foothills of Allegheny mountains.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

woodsman;1096608 said:


> from side of house... i have more i will post


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

other plow truck








my pond


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

The winter pics look awesome, I'm readywesport


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

That plow truck doesn't say Town of Batavia on there does it????


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Indianfallsfire;1108535 said:


> That plow truck doesn't say Town of Batavia on there does it????


It most certainly does my friend!!. I bought it from them for 1100 bucks lock stock and barrel..... good truck, don't lokk like much but it does the job well.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats a nice looking bass


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats awesome I used to work for the Genesee County Highway Dept seen alot of that truck...


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice looking property. I didn't know you had such nice bucks up there. Anymore pics of him. I couldn't tell how many points he was.


----------

